
EarthGang, an otherworldly hip-hop team rooted in reality - kikitee
https://www.huckmag.com/art-and-culture/music-2/earthgang-interview-dreamville-mirrorland/
======
ziddoap
Thanks for this, haven't heard of EarthGang - but so far I'm a fan.

